# New Ghost Cages



## Kansant86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey everyone! It's been about a year since I decided that I wanted to rear mantids and I finally was able to build my first setup! I'm building a cabinet type thing to fix lighting into tomorrow hopefuly! These will have hinged screen doors also as well as a monsoon mister that I will manually start and stop daily to provide some moisture as needed. Any and all input is appreciated! Any issues with these setups? They are the first mantis enclosures that I've ever built.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## sally (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the climbing material on the sides  My ghosts loved hanging upside down from small branches and leaves. They look kinda like leaves.... And hanging from the top of the container too so I had mesh and branches on top. The cabinets are nice.


----------



## Coneja (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know much about building/rigging enclosures, but I like the material on the side, too.  And I think screen doors will be great for ventilation and ease of access... I wish my cage could open up like that! The monsoon mister sounds really interesting as well.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 25, 2013)

I would make sure the enclosure is venting properly before introducing your Mantids so you know mold is not going to be a problem. That materiel on the inside walls looks like it would hold moisture quite well! What is it?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

Be careful with the mister, a spray at the wrong time could knock one down during a molt. I spent a lot of time beating my head against the wall trying to figure out a way to safely use my system but eventually gave up, it's not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 25, 2013)

@TheOtherSpecies - The Material on the sides is natural coconut fiber from PetSmart.





@Tony C - I though about that also and I bought individual on/off valves at a local irrigation store as well as heads that can be adjusted by spinning the tips to increase or reduce the spray. I will put a valve before each mister to each cage.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love to see your misting set up when you have it complete! I'm in the process of setting up 20 10 gal on a five tier shelf and I'm considering a misting set up on a timer with lines running to each tank coming off an RO filtration system.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 25, 2013)

Check this out for you people looking to go big and not go home!

http://www.amazon.com/Low-Pressure-Misting-Advanced-Systems/dp/B00CEKDM3Q/ref=sr_1_68?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1366927280&amp;sr=8-68&amp;keywords=misting+system


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 25, 2013)

Kansant,

I would also consider removing the fiber on one side of the wall for viewing! Those are 10 gallons right?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 25, 2013)

No reason to remove the background if they are going in a cabinet.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 25, 2013)

@TheOtherSpecies - Only two sides of each enclosure are covered. They are 2.5 gallon setups. I'll also have one the same size next to these for nymphs/incubation. I didn't get as far as I wanted to on the cabinet today, however I did order ghost nymphs and also D. lobata nymphs. gotta get some deli cups until I can build more of these!


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just a couple of updates on the progress. I've got the cabinet built and just need to install a couple of brackets to hold the light at the top. I'm having issues building the screen doors of all things! I need to take the frames to the shop and cut them with something better than a dremmel tool or hack saw because my edges look like junk. I'm expecting the mantids to be here monday or tuesday so I've got to finish this thing this weekend. I have also decided to not use my monsoon 400 because it does not have enough pressure to power the misting tips that I purchased. That will go on hold until I find an efficient set of tips to put on it. I've got major feeding questions though! My ghost nymphs are L2 and L3. My D. labata are L2 I Believe.. As of right now I have a wingless Drosophila melanogaster culture. I need to know what else I need to feed these guys asap! I'll place an overnight order as soon as I find out for sure! Thanks for any help and advice you can give me guys! I'll get some updated pics up tonight also!

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Tony C (Apr 27, 2013)

They will definitely be able to take both D. melanogaster and D. hydei, and may be ready for houseflies. Bug Trader should be able to help you out with feeders.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 27, 2013)

As promised a picture of the progress.





Thanks Tony, I'll have to send him a message. Like I said before, everything is ready, just need to make sure I have the proper food. Margaritas are definitely a plus during this process. Trying to decide if I should mount this thing on a wall or set it on a counter or something. Decisions decisions.. Hopefully if this one goes well for me I'll be expanding the hobby next year.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, one down, three to go! Think I'm going to finish that drink and be putting the others on hold until tomorrow!


----------



## Coneja (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, looks like it's coming along great Very cool! Did the design idea for this setup just come to you?


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, after I saw the screen lid idea on the aquarium lovers thread I thought that it was a great idea! I didnt want to mess with partitioning off a larger aquarium so I decided that it would be neat to have a few enclosures to start out and just see how they do. I'm glad you like it! I think I'll place this in my Living room or maybe on my dresser. My wife isn't thrilled about the fly part but she'll adapt. Maybe I can keep them in one of the unused cabinets or in my old camillion stand. This project will be finished tomorrow so I will be sure and put a finished project picture up. I will also be sure to include images of the nymphs in their new homes when they arive! A quick question to anyone experienced with D. lobata.. What temperature do these guys prefer? Do I need to worry about heat tape or is room temperature of aroud 75 sufficient enough? Also I've decided that my next project with mantids is going to be a larger aquarium with a nice sized driftwood log inside with orchids attached and you guess it, orchid mantids. This will most likely be close to another year away once I figure out some of the easier species and their needs. Still never to early to start researching some and getting advice from others.

Aaron


----------



## gripen (Apr 28, 2013)

Try taking the larger branches out. Mantids do much better on thinner sticks, and lots of them.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 28, 2013)

Kansant86 said:


> Yeah, after I saw the screen lid idea on the aquarium lovers thread I thought that it was a great idea! I didnt want to mess with partitioning off a larger aquarium so I decided that it would be neat to have a few enclosures to start out and just see how they do. I'm glad you like it! I think I'll place this in my Living room or maybe on my dresser. My wife isn't thrilled about the fly part but she'll adapt. Maybe I can keep them in one of the unused cabinets or in my old camillion stand. This project will be finished tomorrow so I will be sure and put a finished project picture up. I will also be sure to include images of the nymphs in their new homes when they arive! A quick question to anyone experienced with D. lobata.. What temperature do these guys prefer? Do I need to worry about heat tape or is room temperature of aroud 75 sufficient enough? Also I've decided that my next project with mantids is going to be a larger aquarium with a nice sized driftwood log inside with orchids attached and you guess it, orchid mantids. This will most likely be close to another year away once I figure out some of the easier species and their needs. Still never to early to start researching some and getting advice from others.
> 
> Aaron


First, I designed these for their simplicity and use, they are doors and not lids on the auarium lover thread BUT you can not rely on just room temp for most species. You will need a way fo keeping them warm even hot depending on the species. Judging by the door size they look like 2.5 gallon tanks you shouldnt have too much trouble doing it but keep in mind not supplying the temps needed for each species can slow their growth, even cause death.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 28, 2013)

@gripen - I'll consider that on my next outing to the lake or somewhere similar.

@Bug Trader - Yea that's exactly why I asked, I want to do this right. I'll have to find a D. lobata care sheet or something. Anyone know where they are from or have this information already on hand?


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 28, 2013)

I wonder if this info is right http://usamantis.com/deadleaflobata_species.html

If it is, should be pretty acheivable.


----------



## Tony C (Apr 28, 2013)

Kansant86 said:


> I wonder if this info is right http://usamantis.com/deadleaflobata_species.html
> 
> If it is, should be pretty acheivable.


That site is run by Yen Saw, he is a long-time mantid keeper and a trustworthy source of info.


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, I was also pointed in the direction of mantidkingdom. I'm going to read through everything and question any misaligned info that I find.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeup! Can't go wrong with Yen!


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nearly finished with this for now.. I've got the nymph/incubator cage designed until I find some nice twig style branches to add to each of the cages for that matter. I've got all of the door frames cut, I've jus got to put them together and screen them in when I get off work tomorrow. I also glued some screen to the top of each enclosure to add some extra hanging room for everyone. I took a few pics of the progress.













I am hoping to have mantids here tomorrow!!! I'll make sure to get pics up asap when they get here.

Aaron


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 29, 2013)

Great job! Can I make a suggestion from experience? Make sure there is no way possible your nymphs can squeeze behind that screen! You'd be amazed how they can! I had an L5 popa get stuck and I just happened to come home that day for lunch and got him out of there! I can't tell from the pic but talk to bug trader he builds a whole screen system that fits inside the tank and is siliconed in so there's no way anyone gets stuck and the screen doesn't fall on top of the nymphs. I've had that happen to, so just really make sure to seal that screen in there good! The sustem is ridiculously easy to build. I did it with the help of rolling rock lol also, What I do to move the glue and press on it straight out of the hot glue gun is keep a glass of tap water near by and wet my gingers to work with the glue. It's probably not a problem but you can never be to cautious, these bugs wedge themselves everywhere and anywhere that will make your heart fall into your flip flops!


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice gg! I used hot glue around the edges and also used my finger to smear it down to make sure it sealed. I wasn't exactly thinking about nymphs getting back there but I was thinking I wanted it to be tidy. I'll double check them tomorrow after work. I finished the last of the lids and gave them a thorough misting to up humidity and get them going. Here's an image of the finished project minus the nymph cups that I've got to throw together real fast sometime. My mantids didn't arive today so hopefully manyana. I'm also thinking of installing a screen over a peetree dish or something to place in the cages, I had to spray the out of them to get humidity up to 70%! But maybe having the moss in the bottom will retain some of the initial spray. If I do go with the screen covered dishes I'll most likely burry them under the moss so they can evaporate directly into the moss. I do realize this is no sub for misting, just a helpful environmental tool. Has anyone tried this method before?


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a heard a few different things. Personally, in three of my enclosures I keep screened deli cups of distilled water and it seems to help keep the humidity up. Also, if you go to Home Depot or Waly-world as much as I hate that store, you can get a gallon hand sprayer and it makes misting enclosures easier. I've heard of people linning trays with moss and water and sticking that in your enclosure. I personally kept getting a mold problem with it despite venting so I've decided it is the anti-Christ. Lol some people use natural sponges etc. but I think if you just spray the heck out if it you'll be fine. I have my lobata on humidity trays. Experiment, see what works, prepare for losses and don't let it set you back. It's a learning process but if you read and seek advice like you are doing, you should be fine


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, I wish I would have made one of these setups earlier so I could have played with getting the environmental needs down pact.. What's this mold you speak of?? Is it from the moss? I wonder if I should boil the moss or something?


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 30, 2013)

Kansant86 said:


> Yeah, I wish I would have made one of these setups earlier so I could have played with getting the environmental needs down pact.. What's this mold you speak of?? Is it from the moss? I wonder if I should boil the moss or something?


Nah, i think it was more due to poor ventelation on my part. Water had no where to go and I was too dense to realize that was the cause of the mold. Once I vented the enclosure better voila! no mold. But it's still the anti-christ for me. lol You know how it goes, you get a bad taste in youth about something and you don't touch it again. lol But try it if you'd like! I am sure with scree you have enough ventelation!


----------



## Kansant86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea I've also got a vornado fan running adjacent to the cages now so hopefuly it draws enough air movement!.. I need a few of those airpot socks, miniature scale of course


----------



## glock34girl (May 6, 2013)

Hey-

Just checking in on you, everything going okay with your ghosts? Feeders are worked out and hatching?

GG


----------



## Kansant86 (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, the HF's are hatched out well but these guys are still pretty small for them. I had ordered a wingless culture from josh's frogs.. might have been a mistake, it's already molded and producing like 4 flies a day. I need to get a better FF culture because I just used the last of what I had today. I'm hanging on to the one I have for now just to see if it puts anything out for tomorrow but i've got no time to get to the city to buy some locally. Help me!!! HAHA


----------

